# deutsche Lokalisierung KDE4 [solved]

## slick

Habs bisher leider nicht hinbekommen den (das?) KDE4 auf deutsch umzustellen.

Ich kann die Sprache zwar in den Systemeinstellungen konfigurieren und beim nächsten Start ist im Konfigurationsfenster und Startmenü auch alles deutsch, das wars dann aber auch. In jedem sonstigem KDE-Programm alles auf englisch.

Ich vermute mal ich habe ein Problem mit den locales, aber ich mag englische Fehlermeldungen in der Konsole und habe daher nfs nicht in den Useflags. Könnte das eine Ursache sein?

Ich laß man sollte die LANG bzw LC_* für KDE4 passend setzen, aber leider bislang kein Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine kurze Howto? Das Lokalisierungspaket i10n oder wie auch immer das heißt ist installiert.

Auszug make.conf

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"
```

Beim 3.5.* hatte ich nie Probleme.Last edited by slick on Fri Jun 19, 2009 5:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AmonAmarth

auf die gefahr hinaus das es vielleicht ne blöde frage ist: ist kde-base/kde-l10n installiert?!

----------

## slick

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ist kde-base/kde-l10n installiert?!

 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das Lokalisierungspaket i10n oder wie auch immer das heißt ist installiert.

 

----------

## l3u

```
tobias@skoni ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"
```

```
tobias@skoni ~ $ cat /etc/make.conf

…

LINGUAS="de"

…
```

```
tobias@skoni ~ $ eix kde-l10n

…

Installed versions:  4.2.91(4.3)[1](12:31:13 12.06.2009)(linguas_de -kdeprefix -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bn_IN -linguas_br -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_csb -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fy -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_gu -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hr -linguas_hsb -linguas_hu -linguas_hy -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_kk -linguas_km -linguas_kn -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lb -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_mk -linguas_ml -linguas_ms -linguas_mt -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nso -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_te -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_uz -linguas_vi -linguas_wa -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_HK -linguas_zh_TW)

…
```

Naja, und alles ist deutsch …

Ps: ich würd sagen „das“ KDE, weil‘s ja das Kool Desktop Environment ist, und ich würd sagen, es ist „das“ Environment. Wobei ich immer von „KDE“ ohne Artikel spreche ;-)

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Das Lokalisierungspaket i10n oder wie auch immer das heißt ist installiert.

 

Auf die Gefahr hin verkloppt zu werden:

```
i n t e r n a t i o  n  a  l  i  z  a  t  i  o n

  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18

->i18n

l o c a l i z a t i  o n

  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

->l10n
```

Ist äußerst Kreativ  :Razz: 

----------

## schachti

Kreativ schon, aber alles andere als intuitiv für den Nutzer, der das Paket sucht, aber den Namen nicht kennt.   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *l3u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tobias@skoni ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> ...

 

Alles gemacht / geprüft und dennoch keine Änderung. Da ist noch was anderes im Argen, hab aber im Moment nicht den Nerv mich damit auseinander zu setzen. Danke trotzdem.

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht mal ~/.kde4 umbenennen und dann schauen, was passiert? Ich denke, ich mußte nichtmal was bei den systemsettings einstellen, nachdem ich kde-l10n installiert hatte, war „einfach so“ alles deutsch …

----------

## Yamakuzure

Systemeinstellungen->Land/Region & Sprache:

 --> Regionales :

   - Unter "Land oder Region" muss "Deutschland" eingestellt sein

   - Unter "Sprachen" muss Deutsch hinzugefügt sein

Hilft nur was, wenn kde-libs mit nls USE-flag installiert ist. (Was nichts mit der Konsole zu tun hat)

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich vermute mal ich habe ein Problem mit den locales, aber ich mag englische Fehlermeldungen in der Konsole und habe daher nfs nicht in den Useflags. Könnte das eine Ursache sein?

 Antwort: JA!!!

USE="-nls" (nfs = network file system) zu verwenden heißt, dass dein System nur noch plain english kennt.

Hinweis:

/etc/portage/package.use

Dort einfach das, was du auf der Konsole in englisch haben möchtest (glibc, falls du die compilermeldungen meinst, z.B.) mit -nls eintragen.

----------

## slick

Sehr gut. Das half weiter.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hilft nur was, wenn kde-libs mit nls USE-flag installiert ist. (Was nichts mit der Konsole zu tun hat) 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Da ich dann vermutlich sowieso fast jedes Paket da eintragen würde, spricht was dagegen global -nls zu lassen und nur die kde-libs (ggf. andere KDE-Pakete) mit nls in die package.use einzutragen oder sind noch irgendwelche anderen Abhängigkeiten davon betroffen?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn du mehr Pakete ohne nls haben möchtest als mit natürlich nicht.

```
# eix -I -U nls
```

gibt Aufschluss.  :Wink: 

----------

